# Choke connects how? HS1128



## hobkirk (Dec 19, 2016)

I pulled off my carb, inspected and cleaned, changed the jet, and now I cannot figure out how to connect the choke. 


I think I need to connect the black nylon assembly atop the choke with a spring to the choke actuating arm.
I think the connection is a short spring (1,5" long).
But neither hole on the lever that the choke cable moves is plausible - the choke shaft needs to turn about 90 degrees counter-clockwise from where it is in the picture
*
So obviously my brain ain't working correctly. And I need HELP!*

How I should connect the choke? And/or where there are detailed pictures for stuff like this?

*THANKS*

PS - The carb had been working fine and I didn't find any dirt, varnish, or sediment when I took it apart. I fell for the lure of the "idle jet" thread in this forum and decided to try the change. And I figured it would probably be a good idea to clean the carb while I was doing this, rather than just swap the jet in place. Foolish, in hindsight. 

*Pictures
*I cannot seem to figure out how to insert pictures. "Insert Picture" didn't work, dragging didn't work, so I've included two links.








The first includes text. The second is just from a different view. Sorry for the inconvenience.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=13lGVBputOjkI1mNhjGEj8NtOy-YhvJiH








https://drive.google.com/open?id=1xPElKfTpwn6DdHqMqrQg6sYp9TY5KmcZ


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

There are a few videos on maintenance that might help. 






Around 6:17 shows the linkage coming apart.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You are missing a small rod which connects the choke lever to the choke arm (black part)
The spring is a return spring.

This should help


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I believe the throttle and choke were 'combined' on all older hydrostatic HS models except for the HS1132 which has independent choke and throttle controls (as on pre-2011 models), after it became standard on HS928K1 and HS1332 and later on the HSS928 and HSS1332.

The HS724 and HSS724 I believe still has interconnected throttle and choke single lever control (but I could be wrong here).


----------



## hobkirk (Dec 19, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> You are missing a small rod which connects the choke lever to the choke arm (black part)
> The spring is a return spring.
> 
> This should help



MAGNIFICENT! 
Now I just need to see if I can find the missing rod. Or get a new one.

*Thank you (and VMax and YSHS Fan). *


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I know this is of no help to you right now but I need to remind myself as well as others, * TAKE PICTURES !!!* Almost everyone has a cell phone with a camera so there just isn't any excuse. I like to think I'll remember but right now I have a carb off my tractor that I'm not sure what goes where. You think you're going to take it apart, clean it and get it back together and re-installed all on Saturday and then life gets in the way and it's the next weekend (or two, or ... ).

Good habit to get into, take photos of anything you're disassembling and make it easy on yourself. :emoticon-object-028


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

my neighbor also had that choke arm missing and he fashioned a paper click in that works perfectly. just a thought until you can find a used carb for parts.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

+ 1 with K4F. It is good to take good reference pictures of things before taking them apart. I’m also guilty of that since I have a good 1/2 dozen or more carburetors removed from snowblowers that have been apart for well over a year (but at least I have more snowblowers of the same model where I can see for reference and also have Service Manuals for most of the blowers that I deal more often). This also reminds that if it is a very handy to have a Service Manual if you do your own work.


----------

